# Our New 321Frl Fifth Wheel



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Well after a long search we finally purchased a new fifth wheel. We were all set to sign on the dotted line at a dealer in Pa but they wouldn't come down the last $1000 so we walked out. Good thing we did because we got the exact same camper at Holman RV in Ohio for $12,000 less. We were blown away with not only the price but the treatment we received when we went to pick up the camper was top notch also. Jamie was great. She took the time to make sure everything was right and answered all our questions. We drove up to Michigan and spent the week camping and didn't find anything wrong with the camper. It towed easier than I expected and after a half hour of driving I felt comfortable towing the camper. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions in the coming months so please bear with us.

Steve and Donna Allen


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the purchase and the deal! Welcome to the 321FRL Club. We're on the 2nd season with ours and have been very happy with it. Good luck to you, and don't hesitate to ask if you need info about that particular model.



Outbacker47 said:


> Hi Everyone, Well after a long search we finally purchased a new fifth wheel. We were all set to sign on the dotted line at a dealer in Pa but they wouldn't come down the last $1000 so we walked out. Good thing we did because we got the exact same camper at Holman RV in Ohio for $12,000 less. We were blown away with not only the price but the treatment we received when we went to pick up the camper was top notch also. Jamie was great. She took the time to make sure everything was right and answered all our questions. We drove up to Michigan and spent the week camping and didn't find anything wrong with the camper. It towed easier than I expected and after a half hour of driving I felt comfortable towing the camper. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions in the coming months so please bear with us.
> 
> Steve and Donna Allen


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is a great TT and that model was our second choice if the 325FRE was not in stock. Enjoy!!

Len


----------

